# considering egg share



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi I've not posted for a while.  been to see consultant today and after 1 year of being on clomid he has asked if we want to go forward for ivf.  I have one blocked tube and one clear one and minimal endo.  I am interested in going for egg share but not sure what to expect we have a few months to decide if we want ivf, we go see him in 6 months and am continuing on clomid at least till then.  I thought i would be prepared for this after 3 years of ttc but i'm really not.  When you egg share i know you have to wait for a  recipient to be available is it usually months or is there a shortage of eggs around. and i'd love to hear of any experiences from you all.

Sam
XX


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi there

I have just done an egg share scheme which greatly reduced the cost of our treatment, which was great and also helping someone else worse off than me, unfortunatley it didnt work first time for us but i would definatley consider another, the only thing that takes time is all the tests you have to have, and once they came thru I got a sharer within a few weeks so was good, I only hope that the lady got lucky if not me gives me hope in that way, but def consider it as its worth a lot to that other person and you never know


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Sambez,

We just got our BFP from our 2nd cycle of IVF, we were egg doners and are proof (if required) that it works. There are obvious benefits of egg sharing such as reduced cost treatment and the opportunity to help others, however the whole thing needs to considered in full before you make your decision, there are some highly emotive possible evantualities to consider when donating eggs or sperm, particularly now the law is changing in April with regards to anonimity of doners. If you consider things properly, and you get the support you'll require, then there will be no waiting for a recipient at all. Our clinic was absolutely fantastic and have a massive waiting list of recipients, finding someone to receive eggs is certainly not their problem, it's the doners they're struggling for!!
Personally, it was the right thing for us to do, we would, without hesitation, do it again. Just make sure you're both 100% happy with it before you make your decision.

Good luck &  

Catch


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi sambez,

We egg shared and were lucky first time. The initial process can take a while as you are tested for alot more than usual (hiv, cystic fibrosis, etc..) but once they are out of the way a recipient will almost certainly be waiting for you as egg donors are very much in demand.

We had our treatment at the lister in london and in total paid only £103 which was for a hfea licence. Some clinics are a bit more as not all clinics give you the drugs free.

You will be offered councelling to help you with your decision.

Wishing you lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Sambbez
                      I also went through a cycle  of egg share as i wanted to give another couple there dream . I went through all the injections and i had got 32 eggs which was shared and 9 of mine fetilised.I was told i was at high risk of ohss so i was advised to wait which was november2003 by december my period never arrived so i went back to clinic my nurse asked me how i was feeling i said i wanted my embryo transfer asap as i had been ttc for 10 years,my nurse did a scan and a pg test and she told me it was 50% chance of this pregnancy (naturally)going any further i miscarried 3 days later that was this time last  year. I was devasted .  I just about got through xmas with my son from a previous relationship i never told him what had happened as i felt guilty as he always wanted a brother or sister. I went back to my clinic this year 23 january the date i will never forget and explained to my nurse how emotional i still was she put it down to everything that had happened .Ihad a scan done then she did another test came back after about 10 mins and asked me agin how i felt and she said that i was pregnant again (naturally)  i broke down in tears could not believe it i was scanned until i was 17 weeks as i was worried sick that something was going to go wrong and now i have a little boy so if your going to do a cycle of egg share i wish you all the best


----------

